# Laptop card to desktop?



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there some PCI card or USB device to convert my Wireless laptop card to put in use on a desktop?


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Sure. What you are looking for is a desktop PCMCIA reader.

I'm not sure about your online purchasing options in Hong Kong, but it should be easy to find (here's one at NewEgg as an example)

however, if all you want is to give your desktop a wireless connection, a much cheaper option would be to get a PCI or USB wireless NIC.


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, I think this is what I'm looking for: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815166013

Would buying something like that be more expensive, or buying an actual Wireless PCI card? 
Also if I do get that reader, would there be any incompatible problems?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Buy the PCI card, this will be a kludge that also requires a bunch of drivers for the PCMCIA adapter, and the PCMCIA NIC.


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

OK thanks, guess I'll just keep my PCMCIA for the laptop. Any suggestions on which Wireless PCI Card is good?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's one for a decent price. Any of the major brands would probably do reasonably well. I have a couple of no-name ones here that have worked fine for me. http://www.buy.com/prod/buffalo-tec...pci-adapter-with-aoss/q/loc/101/10377694.html


----------



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah OK, there are many here in HK, mostly ones with 108mbps. I just don't know any trusted brands.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Stick with the major brands and you should do fine.


----------

